# Souris Eastertimes Tech sous MBP mi 2010



## spawn064 (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un macbook pro OS 10.10.2 mi 2010

j'ai acheté cette souris : http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00L3YPNUE/ref=pe_386181_51767671_TE_dp_1

le problème est qu'il m'est impossible d'utiliser les boutons a gauche de la souris, au niveau du pouce.


Quand je vais dans Preferences système, Souris : je n'ai pas la possibilité de faire de réglages.

Impossible de trouver des pilotes ou programme, la marque de la souris est "Eastertimes Tech", modèle de souris "2472".

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2015)

*sur le lien mamazon aucune mention de eastertimes ( lol) ni "eastern times tech"
il y est dit  Patuoxun

*que ce soit en recherche Patuoxun ou "eastern times tech" on tombe sur des infos laissant penser que ce sont des souris  chinoises
et aucune preuve de compatibilité avec OS X


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2015)

C'est marqué au cul de la souris et ce doit être ça... http://www.easterntimes.cn/en/ds-2491/

Dans les infos...


> *LED back light Gaming Mouse*
> 2.4G wireless connection ,working range 10 meters IR tracing light source,strong ablility to pass surfaces CPI switchable :800-1200-1600-2000-2400 Programmable buttons , default by Ctrl, Alt, Shift Energy saving mode, low capacity indicator Support Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP/Vista/Win7, Win8,Mac10X



Mais nada sur le support... http://www.easterntimes.cn/en/category/support/download/ ...pas de pilote ou logiciel.

*Edit :* ça me fait à un petit logiciel que Sly54 à mentionné et qui est Smart Scroll... http://www.marcmoini.com/sx_fr.html ...vois ce que ça donne.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est marqué au cul de la souris et ce doit être ça... http://www.easterntimes.cn/en/ds-2491/
> 
> Dans les infos...
> 
> ...


certes mais c'est tellement flou ( aaah les chinoiseries)
et ce que j'aurai du dire c'est pas de précision sur quels OS X
ce qui en général est un mauvais signe
les produits serieux indiquant avec precision quels OS mac
,


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2015)

Si en bas de la citation il y a Mac10X, mais bon avec les chinois il faut s'attendre à tout.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Si en bas de la citation il y a Mac10X, mais bon avec les chinois il faut s'attendre à tout.


c''est ce que j'ai dit !
10.X , ca  ne veut rien dire !
ce n'est même pas la syntaxe usuelle pour parler des OS Apple  ( OS X , OSX) ou 10.1 ; 10.2 etc


----------



## spawn064 (14 Février 2015)

merci pour vos réponses.

j'ai testé "smart scroll", mais ca n'a pas aidé.

ben tant pis, j'utiliserai pas ces boutons !


----------

